# What is this wall texture and how to get the walls smooth?



## Sheshore (Mar 5, 2017)

There is almost 500sf of this on the walls in a kitchen, dinette and family room area. 

The owner wants it smooth like the rest of the house.

Looks like sanding is in order before skim. Anyone done this before? What do you recommend?

What a mess!

Thanks


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like a good time to try Nick Harmon's Fresco Harmony!
If they don't go for that, I would use my Festool sander with 40 grit paper, then start skimming.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sheshore said:


> There is almost 500sf of this on the walls in a kitchen, dinette and family room area.
> 
> The owner wants it smooth like the rest of the house.
> 
> ...


I agree with Wimpy sand then start skimming!
Prob take a couple coats and all will be good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like it might be A semi gloss paint. If so, prime it after sanding. Also use a setting type mud for your first coat, preferably Durabond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

